# Trimming Hygrophila corymbosa



## rjordan393 (Nov 23, 2012)

I have 8 stems that need trimming. The bottom part of some of the stems are not getting enough light and not producing new growth or the growth is very slow. There are nodes and internodes from the middle and top half of the plant that are producing a lot of roots. This make the plant a bit unsightly and may interfere with new growth. So if I trim these roots and kept them trimmed, would this force the plant get their nourisment from the roots in the substrate and allow new bottom growth to appear?
My other option is to pull the stems out and cut off the good part and re-plant it. 
Your thoughts?


----------



## Aquaticz (May 22, 2009)

Happens to be a favorite plant. when trimming this plant I put my scissors away and nip off the older leaves with my thumb nail. By doing so it will sprout more leaves. I remove any leaf that is not perfect

For new plants remove them from the main stalk and plant. It sounds like yours has been in the tank for a while, if so give this method a shot


Love the eye popping green this plants displays

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## rjordan393 (Nov 23, 2012)

The bigger leaves are always at the top. I trim these before they break the surface. But I would like equal growth at the middle and more so at the bottom. The growth in these areas is real slow and it appears that most of the nutrients are being taken up by the top half of the plant. I have 4 stems each ( about 2 inches from each other) on both corners of the tank and I am thinking of removing two stems each to allow the other two to receive more light and possibly separating the remaining four plants to four inches apart. I planted these in March 2012.


----------

